

Startup Quote: Joe Kraus, partner, Google Ventures - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4739515673

======
raychancc
Any time you build a company designed to be sold, you ultimately get less
value if it’s sold.

\- Joe Kraus (@jkraus)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4739515673>

